# Electrical switches



## saiful (Mar 27, 2012)

what is the best height for putting electrical switches?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

saiful said:


> what is the best height for putting electrical switches?


Any height you want them. From finished floor height, 42" usually works best.


----------



## fangeos2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Switches to be used by occupants to control lighting, outlets, appliances or HVAC equipment, shall be located a distance from the floor no more than 48" to the top of the outlet box nor less than 15" to the bottom of the outlet box


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't consider electrical switches to be very decorative. I guess it's just a matter of personal taste....


----------



## fangeos2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Electrical switches do make difference in adding value to your room. They come in beautiful designs and shapes that can beautify your room


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

fangeos2 said:


> Electrical switches do make difference in adding value to your room. They come in beautiful designs and shapes that can beautify your room


There are only two types. Conventional and decora.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

fangeos2 said:


> Switches to be used by occupants to control lighting, outlets, appliances or HVAC equipment, shall be located a distance from the floor no more than 48" to the top of the outlet box nor less than 15" to the bottom of the outlet box


Actually if you wanted to, you could place the switch on the ceiling. There are no real rules on where switches are placed height wise, until you get into ADA rules, and that is a different story.


----------



## HowardFarns (Apr 4, 2012)

Personal preference really, whatever you chose.. you'll probably never think of it after too long


----------

